# Hard drive short check dst fail



## luckygurl409 (Oct 11, 2011)

HP Notebook 15-ac121dx
Windows 10

I know my hard drive is failing. I cannot boot my computer tried every method. It's in the automatic repair loop. I'm going to have to send it in I'm pretty sure of it. However I was able to access the notepad through the command prompt and noticed that I can still see my files in different folders. Is there a way for me to back up my files? Is there a way I can access a program from command prompt and transfer files? Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

try using ubuntu
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

* UBUNTU Stand Alone DVD *

Note the latest version of UBUNTU needs a DVD to use and boot from

if you only have CDs then you can use an older version, version 10 or 11 from this archive list
http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/

It may be possible to boot from another Operating System
This will at least test the Hardware and also see if you can see the Harddrive and possibly get any of your data off.

If you have another PC with a DVDwriter and spare DVD
Download the ISO http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop

UBUNTU version 14 http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.10/
For almost all PCs. The following ISO 32Bit image will work on most machines with Intel/AMD/etc type processors and almost all computers that run Microsoft Windows, as well as newer Apple Macintosh systems based on Intel processors.
http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.10/ubuntu-14.10-desktop-i386.iso

You can also run from a USB device now - if the Machine supports booting off a USB Stick
http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows

A tutorial is here BUT this is for *version 9 *- so the start up options are slightly different
http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/wind...backup-files-from-your-dead-windows-computer/

click on the image "download ubuntu"
Select a location
then begin download
Save the file onto your PC - remember where you saved it - so you can find it again to create the image bootable DVD.

You do *NOT* copy the ISO file onto a DVD - you have to use the ISO to create a bootable DVD
The DVD creator software you have on the PC may have an option to create an image from an ISO

*If not* - use this free program http://www.imgburn.com/ - Choose the option  Write image file to disc 
Be very careful when installing , as imgburn now includes and installs a load of unwanted programs, so make sure you read each page during the installation and decline them ALL
OR
you can use this stand alone ISO Burner to burn the ubuntu onto DVD ftp://terabyteunlimited.com/burncdcc.zip

If you need any help burning these images to disk, see the Image Burning Guide, from the ubuntu website.
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto

When the UBUNTU DVD boots - you will see a screen - with Language on the left panel and two option images labelled

== > Try ubuntu
== > Install ubuntu​You can try Ubuntu without making any changes to your computer, directly from this DVD

Use *"Try ubunto"*  *ONLY*. This option will run from the DVD and *"will not"* install onto your harddrive
*Be careful*, if you do install onto the PC - you will wipe the data and software OFF your hard drive.., you have been warned, *only use the option "try ubuntu"* ​Now you should see a UBUNTU desktop
This at least proves the main parts of the PC are working


NOTE: if you only see a black screen - then this is a known issue, and can be resolved by using the following:-


> On some hardware configurations, you need to set some kernel parameters for ubuntu to boot or work properly. A common one is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot in to a black screen or corrupted splash, acpi_osi= to fix lcd backlight and other problems.
> full details are here
> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
> 
> If you press the F6 key, a menu at the bottom will open allowing you to set kernel options with the space bar or enter key. You can close the menu with escape key and resume booting by selecting the option "try ubuntu without installing" (please note that session does allow you to install ubuntu once you found the kernel options cured your problem).


If everything worked OK and you should be on the ubuntu desktop

Version 14.10 
To see the harddrive 
on the left hand side menu 
look for

*System*
_the icon = Picture of a harddrive_
click once

A window will open and show all the files that are on your harddrive

to find all your data files 
*XP* look in "documents and settings" under the user name you had on the PC 
*Vista/Windows 7/windows 8* look in "user" under the user name you had on the PC​
Now if you have a USB flash drive or external harddrive - you should be able to copy your data from the harddrive onto the USB device

Also across the top of the screen are a number of icons, one will look like a segment - click on that icon, and you should see the wireless networks available
If you can use wireless - this again proves wireless is working on the PC

----------------------------------------------------------
Version 14.10

to check the Disk Intergrity 
Beware this utility can wipe all your data off the harddrive - *so proceed with caution, you have been warned*

The top icon is search >>> click on that icon and search for Disk Utility
The Disk Devices are listed >>> click on the main drive
on the right, click on the cog >>> choose "smart data and self-tests"

Here you will see the status of the disk:
how long its been powered on
If the self-test completed OK
and a self-assessment : "threshold not exceeded"
and an overall assessment : "Disk is OK"​
* Start Self-test* - note this takes some time to run 
There are three types of self-tests that a device can execute (all are safe to user data):

short - (runs tests that have a high probability of detecting device problems)
extended - (or Long; a short check with complete disk surface examination)
conveyance - (identifies if damage incurred during transportation of the device)

When you execute these tests, you'll see a progress meter, on the main utility page.


----------



## luckygurl409 (Oct 11, 2011)

Can I still use this method even though I cannot get to my desktop on the computer or will I have to do this using another computer?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

yes, you are running a different operating sytem (OS) on the PC and from the DVD drive - so the harddrive is not used at all and also windows is not used 
So your desktop will not appear

it will just be a datafolder that you can access through the new OS, and then copy ( if the drive has not failed completely ) any data you need onto a new external drive


----------

